# Biting and jumpy?



## FluffMuffins (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi!

So, I have a new mouse that I had gotten this Monday. I let him get used to his surroundings(And, even when I took him out the first time, he was absolutely the sweetest) and until the third or fourth day, I started to try and get him out of the cage to play with'em.

Now, my friend tried to tame him when _that_ failed. Right now, he spasms sometimes when he gets really hyper and he won't let anyone touch him. Is he still scared? I don't know what to do with him. He's the only mouse where iv'e unsuccessfully brought him together with another mouse. He's pretty stubborn...

Would he still be level-tempered to breed? Although he doesn't have the best, friendliest personality, he's still a gosh-darn pretty mouse.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

One of my female mice does the spasm thing as well, she's been doing it ever since I seperated the two (because they should be pregnant, or so I thought), but she doesn't bite.

But I'm a bit confused. Is he biting you or the mouse? Male mice can be pretty aggressive toward other male mice, especially if they've reached adulthood* both of them when they get introduced, but also if they're used to being together and you introduce one of them to a female, the two males won't tolerate each other afterwards.

* 5 weeks (I know 5 weeks is not actually adulthood, but that's where they become mature)


----------



## FluffMuffins (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, he used to bite me, but now it's just the other mouse. He a lot more used to me though, but he's still jumpy and attacks.

Ahh, yeah, I know about that. (Thank Gog i'm not introducing male rats, though.) I've had success with it though a couple times(Surprisingly with the mouse that's being bitten, so really, he's not the problem.)


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

It's really nothing unusual for male mice to need to live without other males around. I'd advise you go ahead and separate them. If they're not getting along now, the last thing you need is a dead mouse.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with Laigae.
And also, male rats are _much_ more easier to introduce


----------

